

Deleting your browser history could land you in court - aethertap
http://www.aol.com/article/2015/06/08/deleting-your-browser-history-could-land-you-in-court/21192727/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl14|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D-89584969

======
kolev
Oh, yeah? Deleting call history, too?

